# Mitsubishi i-MiEV to Use Toshiba SCiB Lithium Batteries



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm not sure I agree with claims made in the article. IIRC, the SCib battery is 70 Wh/kg compared a little over 100 for LiFePO4. Even if it can go to 100% DOD compared to 80 for LiFePO4, it wouldn't make up for that difference.


----------

